# Just found this



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

INTERESTING 

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13064.html


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The hell would low lead matter in a ball valve on a gas line?! 

What happened to the days when playing with mercury were fun and not a fricken crime?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The danger is not the lead content. The valves crack allowing gas to leak.

This is why manufacturing rough brass with little or no lead is so difficult.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The danger is not the lead content. The valves crack allowing gas to leak.
> 
> This is why manufacturing rough brass with little or no lead is so difficult.


That's my point, why manufacture something with low lead when the lead content doesn't matter?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

They probably have only one mix of brass, low lead, for all the valves they produce. I wonder why it doesn't mention water leaks, though.


----------

